# Canidae Pure Sea



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone here have their pup on one of the Canidae "Pure" lines of food? Now that Cooper is older I want to try him on a high-protein kibble again. I picked up a small bag of the Canidae Pure Sea formula which says it's 40% protein & 20% fat (grain-free). The pups both adore the kibble, so I may end up switching. I've noticed with the cooler weather that both of them are looking a bit too slim. I'm hoping a more nutrition-dense kibble will help.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

threefsh, have you made the switch? And if so, how's it going?

I'm very interested in this food brand and was looking around for shipping options. 

But some of the reviews I read on Amazon suggest there is something going on (people claim that they changed the formula at the beginning of the year without informing the public; lots of complaints of sick animals thereafter; pending class action suit)... Made me a little concerned...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We made the switch for Riley and have decided to also switch for Cooper. Riley LOVES the new food. She is quickly putting on some good weight and muscle. I've also noticed a big increase in her energy levels. I originally kept Cooper on the TOTW because of the lower protein. Now I'm just carefully measuring out his food to make sure he doesn't gain too much weight. The nice thing is they eat smaller meals with the Canidae Pure Sea. Riley eats 2 cups per day and Cooper eats about 3 cups per day (both pups get fed twice per day).


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, that's really nice to hear! 

So you did the research and switched only once, correct? (I mean you didn't try out several different brands first)..

I'm debating between Canidae and Eagle Pack for highly active dogs, which also has high protein/high fat

http://www.eaglepack.com/product-orignal-dog.aspx?product=88#.UL-lox3Ae8A

Have you heard of them when you were researching?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I did tons of research and ended up going with Canidae Pure Sea. It has 40% protein and 20% fat, which is ideal. We didn't try any other brands. I don't think it's fair to mess with a pup's digestive system by bouncing them from brand to brand.

I haven't heard of Eagle Pack, but I don't like the fact that they have corn in their kibble. I've decided to only do grain-free because it's the closest I can get to a natural diet without going raw. I would do raw, however it is much too costly, especially for two pups.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you guys stop free feeding?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to stop free-feeding because Cooper doesn't self-regulate the way Riley does and he doesn't have the same energy level to burn off the extra calories. He was starting to get a little chubby, so I decided to start measuring his food out. He's already 60lbs at 9 months and I want to make sure that he doesn't have any extra weight on his developing joints. I measure out Riley's food because I can't leave it down during the day or Cooper will eat it. It's also helped me to monitor how much she is eating.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if we will be able to free feed when we get our second...


----------

